# HI I have just joined



## Stephen Old (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi my name is Steve and had diabetes 2 since 1996 first tablets now insolin. Has any one suffered from depression. I would like to hear from them
                                      Yours Steve


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Steve welcome to DS,

Many people who have diabetes experience depression it tends to come along with havign a chronic condition. I have had depression or years, I'm well at the moment but have been very unwell at times. Are you getting any support at the moment?


----------



## bluebell (Dec 24, 2008)

sofaraway said:


> Hi Steve welcome to DS,
> 
> Many people who have diabetes experience depression it tends to come along with havign a chronic condition. I have had depression or years, I'm well at the moment but have been very unwell at times. Are you getting any support at the moment?


Hi Steve,
Given that we have a condition that will affect us for the rest of our lives it is not surprising that depression is part of the condition for some people. I suppose it depends upon your outlook and personality type whether or not you will feel depressed. Also I find being dependent upon pills and injections very depressing. It is like having a black cloud constantly hovering above you which threatens to rain on you some days when you don't feel too well and that blights the day. The other problem I find is the unpredictability of it all as you never know when that cloud is going to start raining on you. I think sharing these feelings help as you know it is not only you who feels depressed with diabetes. The only compensation I find is to remember that there are worse conditions than ours and at least we can exercise some degree of control by deciding what to eat. Exercise can also help to lift mild to moderate depression and help lower the numbers. Try it yourself - take your blood sugar reading and if it is too high go out for a brisk walk for an hour, when you return take a reading again and it is so much better - you have some control at least whereas others with other conditions do not.
Good luck,


----------

